# Clean Girl's Shelby Airflo



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 10, 2015)

Sweet looking bike. I'd probably pop on this if I didn't buy three bikes in the last week! 

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bid/4886309490.html


----------



## Honestherman (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like someone bought it while you were thinking of POPPING.
You popped on three other bikes, What were they.

The Worship crew of American Pickers are wondering .. 
This Craigslist is expired.




silvertonguedevil said:


> Sweet looking bike. I'd probably pop on this if I didn't buy three bikes in the last week!
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bid/4886309490.html


----------



## vincev (Mar 21, 2015)

If its a good deal dont wait.


----------



## oskisan (Mar 21, 2015)

How much was it?


----------



## slick (Mar 21, 2015)

Anybody gotta photo of it at least???? I love to be tortured. Missed it entirely.....


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 22, 2015)

Here it is again...

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bid/4940960140.html


----------

